# spammer sucht nach mailersystemen



## melmager (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo in die Runde

ich glaube die E-Mail Spammer gehen in eine neue Runde..
Nach meiner Zugriffsstastistik suchen die nach Mail CGIs auf dem Webspace
um auf Kosten anderer zu Spammen :-(

-/cgi-bin/formmail.pl 
-/cgi-bin/formmail.cgi 
-/cgi-sys/formmail.pl 
-/cgi-sys/formmail.cgi 
-/cgi-bin/mail.pl
-/formmail.php

das sind die Dateien die gesucht werden 
Mal ein Auge drauf werfen :-(


----------



## SixDark (30. Januar 2004)

Hmmmm... würde es evtl. helfen die Dateien ab und zu umzubenennen? Meine PHP-Mail Seite heißt zwar nicht so, aber würde es generell Sinn haben ab und zu den Dateinamen zu ändern? So zum Schutz vor solchem Müll?

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## schwarzfahrer (7. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von melmager _
> *Hallo in die Runde
> 
> ich glaube die E-Mail Spammer gehen in eine neue Runde..
> ...



Aha aha! Bei mir in der Mailbox waren eines Tages ungefähr 50 Delivery Failure Mails obwohl ich nicht annähernd so viele Mails verschickt habe oder so viele hätten nicht zugestellt werden können. Ich hab mich auch gleich an den Provider gewendet ob da vielleicht jemand über meinen Mailserver Spam verschickt... aber das sei nicht möglich. Neja, so sicher bin ich mir da jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von melmager _
> *Hallo in die Runde
> 
> ich glaube die E-Mail Spammer gehen in eine neue Runde..
> ...


Was ist daran neu?  

Den Müll habe ich jeden Tag in den Logfiles


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. Mai 2004)

Jupp.. damit ich solche Einträge nicht in den Logs habe lege ich die Dateien an und baue eine Perl-Umleitung zu Disney (das passiert übrigens auch, wenn jemand versucht eine externe URL über meine Menüvariable zu schicken (.php?site=http://www.g0000gle.de/s/2/boesesscript)


----------

